
John Resig inducted into the RIT Innovation Hall of Fame - iamwil
http://www.rit.edu/alumni/ihf/inductee.php?inductee=10
======
gkoberger
The coolest thing about John is how much stuff he does- he has his full time
job at Mozilla, works on jQuery (he plays a huge part in the code, community
and conferences) and has posted over 100 projects
(<http://ejohn.org/projects/>). And, he mentioned yesterday he now spends a
lot of his time doing art.

I was lucky enough to have dinner with him last night. He said he cares more
about making stuff people can use than he does about money- and it definitely
shows in all the work he puts into projects.

If anyone deserves this award, it's John. He's really made RIT proud.

~~~
techiferous
"He said he cares more about making stuff people can use than he does about
money"

This reminds me of Steve Wozniak.

------
j79
Congrats John. You've made the web a better place!

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Definitely! Makes me proud(er) to have graduated from RIT last year. :)

~~~
barnaby
Me too. RIT is a fantastic school, arguably one of the best if you're going
into technical domains like engineering or software.

Rock on!

~~~
ronaldj
It's great!

------
mbrubeck
And the hall of fame web site uses jQuery!

<http://www.rit.edu/alumni/ihf/scripts/jquery-1.3.2.min.js>

------
drats
Hey John I know you are around HN and might look at this thread. I really want
to hear what your opinion is of <http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-script/>

I've always thought a unification of it with jquery/node.js/processing.js into
one ultimate stack would be interesting. Any thoughts?

------
RedWolves
Video of the induction ceremony from tonight
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ghssAm4_nc>

------
Macha
He certainly deserves it. jQuery took off in a way that none of the other
frameworks really did (Prototype almost did), and because of it (and other
frameworks, but you can't deny jQuery is in the lead) , a lot of the really
awesome Javascript apps were attempted. Before all of these, how many people
would have just gone? "Javascript. meh, it's just a scripting language."

------
jl
Congratulations jeresig!! I am so happy for you!

------
DTrejo
jeresig kicks ass :)

~~~
chime
I ran into him once in an elevator and said I really dig his work. I think he
was a bit surprised that someone recognized him in public. Pretty humble
fella. Definitely kicks ass.

------
ttol
john kicks ass. when he did some work for i2hub (this was before jquery), it
was clear he had the chops and skills.

------
blasdel
I did a spit-take because for some reason in my head I'd gotten jeresig mixed
up with this kid who did a Google Tech Talk on jQuery _when he was twelve_ :
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mwKq7_JlS8>

------
idigit
Congrats John! Nice to see you're coming out of RIT (where I currently
attend).

------
schammy
Congratulations to John. He has definitely made a huge impact on the web. I
hated Javascript before jQuery came along. Now it's probably my favorite
language to work with, and a big part of that is because of jQuery!

~~~
digispaghetti
Absolutly - JavaScript was a bit pants before jQuery, but now you can see it's
influence everywhere.

Node.js is an example of 'jQuery-like' JavaScript on the server side, and
pretty much every JavaScript book out there since 2005 has included a chapter
on jQuery.

Big congrats to John on this achievement.

